# Port St. Joe gigging



## Predator

Going to stay the first week of Sept at Presnells.

Should I bring my lights and gigs?

.


----------



## Shiznik

Always! I want to say that that is getting really close to what all the guys call the fall run. Good luck when you go and hope to see some great pics of some limits!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

i went this past weekend and saw a few decent flounder while scalloping


----------



## Predator

I'm used to floundering an edge of a body of water where its deep close to land.

How do you do it where its 2' deep for 1/2 mile out?

.


----------



## Flounder9.75

High tide work the bank (short stretchs at a time) and if you don't see anythingmove out and try zig zagging in and out looking for beds, then it a matter of tracking'em down from there.

That's what I would try first. But then again I've never been there.


----------



## johnboatjosh

Be prepared for lots, and I mean LOTS, of grass. The key to finding fish is to find the sand patches of decent size. The High/Low tide variation is huge down there so watch the tides. Floundering St. Joe bay on low tide is frustrating. You have to be so far off the bank to float that the wind can hit you even if you are on the lee bank. It's no gravy train, but you'll find a few. Good luck, and take some rods & reels, the specks & reds are rampant down there!


----------



## Predator

Thanks for the info!

Most of my stay will have a High tide mid-morning. I'll just have to learn the pass in and out of Presnells so I don't have to spend the night ona sand-bar.

.


----------



## jm6

I am going to Port St Joe Sept5th for a week, we are staying in the park, we always surf fish but I have been reading this web site for about 6 mths now so I am rigging a 14 ft skif to try for the first time to go gigging in the bay, can anyone tell me where to go from the park launch, and what to expect, I know some are laughing but you got to start sometime somewhere. I live in central ms. not much gigging going on up here. thanks.


----------



## Tall-TinesAR

im from st joe 

and plz dont get to many

its a small town and its being fished and gigged out by tourists

the scallops are becoming scarce now a days too

im not telling you to not have fun just respect the locals and keep the fishing going for our kids and generations to come


----------



## johnboatjosh

I desperately hope the above post is a joke.


----------



## tyler0421

the scallops are becoming scarce now a days too

Have you been scalloping this year. If you have then you would know that scallops are not anywhere near "scarce"! I've been going over there for years and this year has been the best I have seen it! Me and everyone I know thats been over there has limited out in less than an hour and a half. Get your shit straight!


----------



## capt dave

i was there when it opened this year scalloped 2 days got 3 one day and 5 the next time. I talked to some people who said they got 2 garbage cans full some two 5 gal. buckets full but I didnt find em in the grass nor on the sand and actually never seen the ones that the folks told me about they had allways done it the day before but hadnt done n-e good that day and i was on the water for 2 weeks fishing wuda thout ida seen some at the boat ramp


----------



## Gator

Scalloping was the best I had seen it in the last 10 yrs. Went 3 times, never took more than an hr to limit. Just gotta know where to look


----------

